# Skinny Mpoo



## tedsmom (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Ted is my 8 month-old mini poodle. He needs to gain a pound or two. I am feeding him a mixture of Grandma Lucy's freeze dried raw and Orijen chicken adult kibble. I have increased his meals and he gets lots of treats (Wellness Rewards and string cheese) with his training. The more I feed him the more he poops and he doesn't put on weight. He is healthy and very active. I have a feeling he burns off more than I can feed him. Any ideas on how to put a little weight on him?

Thanks.

Sue in So. California


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Sue, I'm Brynn from Ontario, California. Google "satin balls". I have never used them but have seen them mentioned on the forum numerous times.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem. My 11 month old mini girl Tia is tiny. She has actually lost weight in the last few months,she is very fussy eating, and sometimes just refuses her meals. I wish she would eat properly and gain some weight,but she is very active on her walks and just won't eat enough to do it! Don't know the answer to this really! My vet has told me not too worry as he didn't feel she was thin or underweight. Have you asked your vets opinion?


----------



## tedsmom (Oct 5, 2013)

Ted would eat until he exploded if I let him. So I don't have the problem of him refusing food by any means. It's just that the more he eats, the more he poops. I haven't asked my vet. The vet I go to is very good about medical issues, but I don't think he knows much of anything about nutrition.


----------



## tedsmom (Oct 5, 2013)

I will look into satin balls.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It sounds as though he may have a sensitive stomach. I had a standard Harley who pooed constantly,and it was often loose. I could only feed him on a special food for dogs withsensitive tummies. I could never give him meat as it went straight through him. He never got thin though.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Try a food with more carbohydrates and calories in it, something with high quality grains made for puppies. Puppy food has more calories per cup than adult food. Some dogs don't maintain a good weight on grain free or raw. Big poops and frequent poops means he isn't absorbing as well as he could. My sister in law had good luck with Halo - smaller poops and weight gain. You may need to experiment. Also, if your puppy is intact they seem to stay on the thin side.


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

My Bella is a 17 months now and she is 15 inch high and her weight fluctuate between 12.6 to 12.2. If she has long hair she looks great. In the summer I like her hair shorter and she looks skinny. She is not crazy about food I'm trying to find a food that she really likes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

tedsmom said:


> Ted would eat until he exploded if I let him. So I don't have the problem of him refusing food by any means. It's just that the more he eats, the more he poops. I haven't asked my vet. The vet I go to is very good about medical issues, but I don't think he knows much of anything about nutrition.


Check around your area for a holistic vet -- see if you can get an appointment. If not, then I'd just hope that you get the right advice on PF.


----------

